
Microsoft’s new Fluid Office document is Google Docs on steroids - caution
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/19/21260005/microsoft-office-fluid-web-document-features-build
======
ethansinjin
A big benefit of files is discoverability. Fluid sounds awesome in terms of
collaboration, but I'll be interested to see how hard it is to find a specific
note or chart weeks later "in the middle of an email chain, in a chat app like
Microsoft Teams, or even third-party apps eventually."

------
Corrado
This reminds me of an old attempt by Apple (and IBM?) to do the same thing,
but I can't remember the name. Taligent?

